
Ask HN: What happened to the monthly Seeking Freelancer thread? - seanwilson
It was posted a few hours ago but is marked &quot;dead&quot; now.
======
grzm
I believe 'dang is going to republish tomorrow.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18801132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18801132)

------
slater
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589703)
for December; not sure who's in charge of the whoishiring acct

~~~
seanwilson
The January one is here but it's been deleted?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800643)

------
masonic
It says why right in the comments.

The whoishiring account threads post on the first US _working day_ of each
month.

We apologize for the fault in the calendar. Those responsible have been
sacked.

~~~
dang
Technically the FAQ says first weekday but nobody thinks of Jan 1 that way.

